# Joey 9/23/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tombigbee today. 2 10lbers, a 8 and a 5lber. Had three more knock downs. Missed two and broke a leader on another. All on shad. Drifting. Great day to be on the water.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You kill any of them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You kill any of them?


Not today. I’ve got fish in the freezer so they got a pass.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

More kitty's.... fantastic! Glad ya threw em back fer the lowly folk that never catch anything....hahaha


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! For the last 2 or 3 weeks something or another has kept me from going fishing on my off days ! But this week I'm splashing the boat on a least one of my off days....if I have to fish in the rain...I'll just fish in the rain !


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work; thanks for sharing report & pics.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice ! For the last 2 or 3 weeks something or another has kept me from going fishing on my off days ! But this week I'm splashing the boat on a least one of my off days....if I have to fish in the rain...I'll just fish in the rain !




I dont let the rain stop me. Glad i didnt get carpet in new rig.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice job Joey! Liking the way your setup on the drifting. I need to get a catfish plan going, easier than crappie (i think) and can involve some guests.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice job Joey! Liking the way your setup on the drifting. I need to get a catfish plan going, easier than crappie (i think) and can involve some guests.


Thanks. It’s a rush when they hit that rod drifting. Completely different than anchor fishing. You’ll think they’re trying to turn the boat over. 

I wish I could get it on video.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Also you can sit under a top in the shade and do it. Been a real plus this summer.


----------

